# icd-9 code for eczema of the ear



## dlgordon (Nov 14, 2011)

Which code would be most accurate for eczema of the ear 386.22 or
692.9.


----------



## sslater (Nov 14, 2011)

dlgordon said:


> Which code would be most accurate for eczema of the ear 386.22 or
> 692.9.



ICD-9 shows 380.22 for Eczema, external ear...


----------

